
OnStartups.com redirects to birch.com – did they forget to renew their domain? - derekperkins
http://onstartups.com
======
derekperkins
I just noticed when my RSS feed filled up with trucker software posts.
[http://onstartups.com/all](http://onstartups.com/all) still shows the
original posts though.

